
BALLU: Buoyancy Assisted Lightweight Legged Unit (2016) [video] - lisper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdSoUbXirVI&feature=youtu.be
======
b0rsuk
It looks cool, but would probably be better served with a propeller.

Fall recovery is great until you realize you can push it away by going _Boo!_.

Out of the applications, dancing looks most convincing to me. It could serve
as a toy / decoration on dance floors and shop displays.

~~~
averagewall
It's probably much more efficient with those kicking feet than a propeller.
It's got both the buoyancy of a blimp and the low power use of a ground
vehicle.

It's typical of researchers to play with concepts first and hope someone else
will come up with applications later. Maybe that will never come or this isn't
the right time for it. Perhaps if we have more lightweight screens and
cameras, it could become a telepresence robot.

